# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Դասավանդման մեթոդները Հայաստանի դպրոցներում

## Մանոն

> Ինչու՞: 
> Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա ինտերակտիվ մեթոդների մեջ և ինչո՞վ են լավ հին մեթոդները:
> Կուզեի լսել մասնագիտական հիմնավորումներ, հաշվի առնելով հենց մեր իրականությունը:


Այս նոր մեթոդները հետապնդում են հիմնականում խմբային խաղերի միջոցով  նոր նյութի հաղորդում: Մի պահ պատկերացրեք Պյութագորասի թեորեմները խաղերով բացատրում եք երեխաներին:  :Smile:   Հասկանում եք, այդ խմբային աշխատանքները բերում են երեխաների միջինացման: Այդ ընթացքում թույլ երեխաները մի փոքր առաջ են գալիս ուժեղ երեխաների ետ  աճելու հաշվին: Ու արդյունքում խելացի երեխաները կարծես կորչում են: Իմ կարծիքով սա ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրելու: 
Այ ներկայում արտերկրում սովորող մեր երեխաները բազմիցս գերազանցում են իրենց գիտելիքներով այնտեղի իրենց հասակակիցներից: Իսկ դա դեռ նոր մեթոդներով ուսուցանված գիտելիքը չէ, այլ հին դասական ուսուցման արդյունքը: 
Այ, երբ մի քանի տարի հետո նույն ցուցանիշները կունենան նոր մեթոդներով սովորած աշակերտները` գուցե փոխեմ կարծիքս  :Smile: 

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման առանձնացված է «Կո՞ղմ եք 11–ամյա կրթությանը» թեմայից, որտեղ խոսակցությունը շեղվել էր բուն թեմայից, բայց միաժամանակ հետաքրքիր քննարկման նյութ է առանձին թեմայի համար։*

----------


## dvgray

> Այս նոր մեթոդները հետապնդում են հիմնականում խմբային խաղերի միջոցով  նոր նյութի հաղորդում: Մի պահ պատկերացրեք Պյութագորասի թեորեմները խաղերով բացատրում եք երեխաներին:   Հասկանում եք, այդ խմբային աշխատանքները բերում են երեխաների միջինացման:


Շատ լավ: Իսկ չէ՞ որ հենց դա է պահանջվում *հանրակրթական* դպրոցից: Այսինքն տալ համընդանուր, միջինացված կրթութուն:  Կրթել երեխային: Եվ ոչ թե ստիպել սերտել դասը: Իսկ քանի որ դիմացտ երեխա է, այլ ոչ թե 40 տարեկան մարդ, ապա բնական չէ՞ արդյոք, դա անել խաղի միջոցով, այլ ոչ թե բռնությամբ և "2" նշանակելու շանտաժի տակ: Իսկ ինչ որ բնական է, դա է աշխատողը: Պետք է աշխատենք արհեստական բաներից ձեռբազատվել, հատկապես, երբ հարցը վերաբերվում է երեխաներին:
 :Smile: 



> Այդ ընթացքում թույլ երեխաները մի փոքր առաջ են գալիս ուժեղ երեխաների ետ  աճելու հաշվին: Ու արդյունքում խելացի երեխաները կարծես կորչում են:


Խելացի երեխան երբեք էլ չի կորչի: Որովհետև իսկական կրթությունը մարդ ստանում է համալսարանների վերջին կուրսից սկսած ու դա շարունակվում է աշխատանքային գործնեության ընթացքում: Ասինքն իրականում հասկանալ առարկան, դրա դրույթները մարդ սկսում է միայն հասուն տարիքում: Դպրոցը սովորեցնում է մաքսիմում լավ "կապկել" /  :Blush: /: 



> Այ ներկայում արտերկրում սովորող մեր երեխաները բազմիցս գերազանցում են իրենց գիտելիքներով այնտեղի իրենց հասակակիցներից:


Ինչո՞վ: Պյութագորասի թեորեմը ապացուցելու կարողությա՞մբ:
Իսկ աշխատելու կարողությա՞մբ: Իսկ պատասխանատվությա՞մբ: Իսկ փողոցում ավելի երկար  թքելու կարողությա՞մբ: Ո՞վ է գերազանցում:

Հ.Գ. Մեր ոչ ադեկվատ ռեակցիան եվրոպական և ամերիկյան արժեքներ համեմատ ծիծաղելի է անչափ:
Ինձ թվում է, որ վաղուց ժամանակն է դպրոցը ու աշակերտին տարբերակել կրկեսի կենդանիներից:
 :Smile:

----------


## schuschanik

> Այս նոր մեթոդները հետապնդում են հիմնականում խմբային խաղերի միջոցով  նոր նյութի հաղորդում: Մի պահ պատկերացրեք Պյութագորասի թեորեմները խաղերով բացատրում եք երեխաներին:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: ես ել չեմ ընդունում իրենց խմբակային խաղերով ուսումնական նյութը մատուցելու մեթոդը....  նրանք չեն կենտրոնանում տեսական նյութի վրա, ինտերակտիվ խաղերի միջոցով  միայն պրակտիկ օրինակների վրա են աշխատում.....իսկ ու՞ր մնաց տեսությունը, որի բացակայության դեպքում այդ ինֆորմացիան չի ֆիքսվում երեխայի կողմից:  
Գործի բերումով շփվում եմ գերմանացի երեխաների հետ և ապշում եմ երբեմն նրանց անտեղյակության վրա........  չեմ ուզում թերագնահատել արևելյան արժեքները, բայց կրթական մեթոդիկան ինձ բնավ չի գոհացնում: սեփական փորձից եմ ասում....... այն ուղղակի մարդու մեջ զարգացնում է անհատական մտածելակերպ......... բայց ինչպես կարող է ուսանողը քաղաքական վերլուծություններ անել, առանց հին քաղաքական մտքի դպրոցների տեսությանը ծանոթ լինելու........

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Իսկ փողոցում ավելի երկար  թքելու կարողությա՞մբ: Ո՞վ է գերազանցում:




Նույնը  ես կասեի նրանց քիթ մաքրելու վերաբերյալ: :Smile:  նամանավանդ հաց ուտելու ժամանակ, չթվարկեմ էլ  նմանատիպ այլ օրինակեր: Դրանք կրթության կամ քաղաքավարության հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեն, զուտ առօրյա մշակութային տարբերութուններ են.....  :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

> Շատ լավ: Իսկ չէ՞ որ հենց դա է պահանջվում *հանրակրթական* դպրոցից: Այսինքն տալ համընդանուր, միջինացված կրթութուն:  Կրթել երեխային: Եվ ոչ թե ստիպել սերտել դասը:


dvgray այստեղ հարցը գիտելիք հաղորդելու *մեթոդի* մեջ է: 



> Իսկ քանի որ դիմացտ երեխա է, այլ ոչ թե 40 տարեկան մարդ, ապա բնական չէ՞ արդյոք, դա անել խաղի միջոցով, այլ ոչ թե բռնությամբ և "2" նշանակելու շանտաժի տակ:


Նախ 2-ով վաղուց արդեն աշակերտին չես վախեցնի, մեր նախարարությունը այդ մասին «լավ է հոգացել»` դպրոցի բյուջեն աշակերտի գլխաքանակով հաշվարկելով: Այնպես որ, ներկա իրականությունում, ոչ թե ուսուսցիչն իր երկուսով, այլ մի բան էլ աշակերտն` իր դպրոցից հեռանալով  է սպառնում ուսուցչին:  Ու քո վերոնշյալ «փողոցում երկար թքելն» էլ դրա հետևանքներից մեկն է: Հետո էլ խաղի միջոցով լավագույն դեպքում կարող ես  հրապուրել մինչև 8-րդ դասարանի աշակերտին: Իսկ դրանից բարձր դասարանում սովորող դեռահասին շատ դժվար է «խաղացնել»-ով գիտելիք հաղորդել: :Blush: 



> Դպրոցը սովորեցնում է մաքսիմում լավ "կապկել" / /:


Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, խաղի միջոցով հազիվ էլ "կապկել" սովորեցնեն, ուր մնաց գիտելիք հաղորդեն: 



> Ինչո՞վ: Պյութագորասի թեորեմը ապացուցելու կարողությա՞մբ:
> Իսկ աշխատելու կարողությա՞մբ: Իսկ պատասխանատվությա՞մբ:


Դրա համար ոչ թե դասավանդման մեթոդն էր պետք փոխել, այլ մտցնել նոր առարկաներ ինչպիսիք են տնտեսագիտությունը, քաղաքատնտեսությունը, էթիկան ու էսթետիկան, այլ ոչ թե «Կյանքի հմտությունները», դեռ մի ահագին էլ ծախսեր անել այդ հիմարությունը դասավանդող  ուսուցիչներին վերապատրաստելու համար:



> Հ.Գ. Մեր ոչ ադեկվատ ռեակցիան եվրոպական և ամերիկյան արժեքներ համեմատ ծիծաղելի է անչափ:


Իսկ ի՞նչ են Եվրոպական ու ամերիկյան արժեքները, այն որ առանց կալկուլյատորի երկու թիվ չեն կարողանում իրար գումարե՞լ: Իսկ այդ միջինությունների մեջ էլ երկու երեխա եթե կարողանում է քառակուսային հավասարում լուծել` համարվում է վունդերկինդ:



> Ինձ թվում է, որ վաղուց ժամանակն է դպրոցը ու աշակերտին տարբերակել կրկեսի կենդանիներից:


Դա կրկնուսույցներն են վարժեցնում աշակերտներին` բարձրագույն հաստատություններ ընդունվելու համար, ինչը նույնպես այ այդ խաղերի արդյունքն է: Մի հատ հիշեք սրանից մի տաս-տասնհինգ տարի առաջ ինստիտուտ ընդունվելու համար ո՞վ էր լրացուցիչ պարապում:
Հ.Գ. «Հիտլերին երբ հարցնում են, թե ի՞նչը իրենց պարտության մատնեց, պատասխանում է` սովետական դպրոցը»: Իսկ հիմա այդ ծրագրերը կամաց-կամաց մտցվում են հենց Գերմանիայի կրթական համակարգ:

----------


## dvgray

Մանոն ջան,



> dvgray այստեղ հարցը գիտելիք հաղորդելու *մեթոդի* մեջ է:


Ըստ իս, առաջին հերթին  ոչ թե մեթոդների հարց է, այլ "Մարդու"  հարց է: Արհեստական ստեղծված դժվարությունները ՝ բռնություն են անձի / իսկ երեխան ամենաանմիջական անձն է/ վրա: Օրինակ ՝ ի՞նչ է նշանակում ստիպել 5-6 տարեկան երեխային 45 րոպե անշարժ նստել: Սա էլ է չէ՞ մտնում "սովետական" դպրոցի մեթոդիկաի մեջ:
Եվ իհարկե



> «Հիտլերին երբ հարցնում են, թե ի՞նչը իրենց պարտության մատնեց, պատասխանում է` սովետական դպրոցը»: Իսկ հիմա այդ ծրագրերը կամաց-կամաց մտցվում են հենց Գերմանիայի կրթական համակարգ:


Դու ինքտ կուզենաի՞ր, որ քո երեխան դառնար տոտալիտարիզմի հլու ռոբոտ կամակատար: Ես անկեղծորեն ասած, ամեն ձև դրան, այդ մեթոդիկաին կհակադրվեմ:



> Հետո էլ խաղի միջոցով լավագույն դեպքում կարող ես  հրապուրել մինչև 8-րդ դասարանի աշակերտին: Իսկ դրանից բարձր դասարանում սովորող դեռահասին շատ դժվար է «խաղացնել»-ով գիտելիք հաղորդել:


Ոչ, ոչ և ոչ: Խնդրում եմ կատարիր մի այդպիսի փորձ քո սաների հետ: Միայն թե այդ խաղը լավ մտածիր: Սա ասում եմ վկա լինելով այդպիսի մի դասի նույն Գերմանիայում  :Smile: :  Թափ տուր սաներիտ ազատությանը ու վստահիր սաներիտ: Ստեղծիր անչափ անկաշկանդ միջավայր երեխաների համար: Արդյունքները քեզ էլ կապշեցնեն: Գիտելիքների առումով չգիտեմ քանի որ ամեն մեկը ունի իր սահմանները, սակայն աշակերտներիտ մեջ հայտնագործած Մարդու, ազատ Մարդու առումով համոզված եմ կապշես միանշանակ  :Smile: : Նաև այստեղ կարելի է հղկել թիմային հատկանիշներ, թողնելով որ գոյանա բնական թիմը: Իր դրական ու բացասական կողմերով: Պետք է ընդունել Մարդուն ինչպես որ ինքը կա:  



> Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, խաղի միջոցով հազիվ էլ "կապկել" սովորեցնեն, ուր մնաց գիտելիք հաղորդեն:


Մարդու ամեն մի տարիքում ընկալունակությունը փոխվում է:
Դու չե՞ս նկատել, որ երեխան 6.7.8... տարեկանում ցանկանում է միայն "կապկել", ընդօրինակել մեծերին: Նույնիսկ մի հետազոտություն էին անցկացրել, որով պարզվել էր, որ այդ տարիքի երեխաները ամենա մեծ հաճույքով երգում են սիրո մասին երգերը:



> Իսկ ի՞նչ են Եվրոպական ու ամերիկյան արժեքները, այն որ առանց կալկուլյատորի երկու թիվ չեն կարողանում իրար գումարե՞լ: Իսկ այդ միջինությունների մեջ էլ երկու երեխա եթե կարողանում է քառակուսային հավասարում լուծել` համարվում է վունդերկինդ:


Այո: Որովհետև եվրոպական և ամերիկյան դպրոցների առաքելությունը կայանում է Ազատ Մարդու դաստիրակման մեջ, այլ ոչ թե "քառակուսի"  հավասարում լուծող, սակայն կոմպլեկսավորված և հոգեպես անպիտան, վթարված, վնասված մարդկանց մի մեծ բազմություն գոյացնելու մեջ:
Քառակուսի հավասարումը ՝ հավատա, որ երբ որ իրապես այդ կոնկրետ Մարդու պետք լինի, շատ արագ դա կյուրացնի: Սակայն հոգեբանական ստրեսները, թերլիարժեքության բարդույթները և դասարանում ստացած նվաստացումները կմնան որպես խորը սպիներ մարդու հոգեկանի վրա:
Սա տեսնելու համար համեմատիր նույն ամերիկյան և հայկական դպրոցի հասակակիցներին ու նաև հասուն մարդկանց: Այդ հարվածները մարդու հոգեկանին հասցվում են դպրոցում: "Սովետական" դպրոցի և "սովետական" ուսուցչի կողմից: Իզուր չի, որ "սովետական" ուսուցչին այլ կերպ անվանում են "դասատու":



> Դա կրկնուսույցներն են վարժեցնում աշակերտներին` բարձրագույն հաստատություններ ընդունվելու համար, ինչը նույնպես այ այդ խաղերի արդյունքն է: Մի հատ հիշեք սրանից մի տաս-տասնհինգ տարի առաջ ինստիտուտ ընդունվելու համար ո՞վ էր լրացուցիչ պարապում:


Կրկնուսույց հասկացությունը միայն հատուկ է "սովետական" կոչվող դպրոցին: Սրան հետ գոնե չես վիճի  :Smile: :
Իսկ ի՞նչ է սրա պատճառը՝ այդ նույն ՝ մարդուն դեբիլացնող սովետական դպրոցի արգասիք է: Հա, այդ մարդը լուծում էր տարբեր աստիճանի դիֆերենցիալ և ինտեգրալ հավասարումներ, սակայն չիմանալով, թե ի՞նչ  է դիֆերենցիալը կամ ինտեգրալը: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> Մանոն ջան,
> Դու ինքտ կուզենաի՞ր, որ քո երեխան դառնար տոտալիտարիզմի հլու ռոբոտ կամակատար: Ես անկեղծորեն ասած, ամեն ձև դրան, այդ մեթոդիկաին կհակադրվեմ:


Բայց չէի էլ ուզենա իմ երեխան դառնար դատարկագլուխ, բայց  միշտ ժպտացող ու կոմպլեքսներից զուրկ մեկը: Հարկավոր է գտնել այդ երկու ծայրահեղությունների միջինը:  :Smile: 



> Ոչ, ոչ և ոչ: Խնդրում եմ կատարիր մի այդպիսի փորձ քո սաների հետ: Միայն թե այդ խաղը լավ մտածիր: Սա ասում եմ վկա լինելով այդպիսի մի դասի նույն Գերմանիայում :  Թափ տուր սաներիտ ազատությանը ու վստահիր սաներիտ: Ստեղծիր անչափ անկաշկանդ միջավայր երեխաների համար: Արդյունքները քեզ էլ կապշեցնեն: Գիտելիքների առումով չգիտեմ քանի որ ամեն մեկը ունի իր սահմանները, սակայն աշակերտներիտ մեջ հայտնագործած Մարդու, ազատ Մարդու առումով համոզված եմ կապշես միանշանակ : Նաև այստեղ կարելի է հղկել թիմային հատկանիշներ, թողնելով որ գոյանա բնական թիմը: Իր դրական ու բացասական կողմերով: Պետք է ընդունել Մարդուն ինչպես որ ինքը կա:


Լավ է, որ ինքդ նշեցիր` չգիտեմ: Բայց հուսամ գիտես, որ ուսուցչի որակը որոշվում է նրա դասարանի գիտելիքի որակով և ոչ թե մարդկային հատկանիշներով: Ուսուցչի առջև դրված չափորոշիչներն այլ բան են պահանջում dvgray ջան: Նշանակում է այդ մեթոդների հետ պիտի փոխվեին նաև այդ չափորոշիչները: Այս հարցը միայն իմ մոտ չէ, որ ծագել է, իսկ շատ ուսուսցիչներ պարզապես լռում են, չհավատալով, որ իրենց խոսքը վերևներում կլսվի կամ մի բան կփոխի:  Ես ինքս այդ մեթոդից հեռու մարդ չեմ: Անցյալ տարի ինքս ինձ համար փորձ էի դրել. երկու զուգահեռ դասարաններից մեկում անցնում էի նոր մեթոդներով, մյուսում` իմ իմացած հնով: Ստուգողականների արդյունքում արդեն երևում էր մնայուն գիտելիք ո՞ր մեկում է առկա: Իսկ տարեվերջին երկու դասարաններից օլիմպիադայի ուղարկածս աշակերտներից հանրապետականի հասավ նա` ում հետ հին մեթոդով էի պարապել: Ինչպես ասում են. արդյունքն է ցույց տալիս: 



> Այո: Որովհետև եվրոպական և ամերիկյան դպրոցների առաքելությունը կայանում է Ազատ Մարդու դաստիրակման մեջ, այլ ոչ թե "քառակուսի"  հավասարում լուծող, սակայն կոմպլեկսավորված և հոգեպես անպիտան, վթարված, վնասված մարդկանց մի մեծ բազմություն գոյացնելու մեջ:
> Քառակուսի հավասարումը ՝ հավատա, որ երբ որ իրապես այդ կոնկրետ Մարդու պետք լինի, շատ արագ դա կյուրացնի: Սակայն հոգեբանական ստրեսները, թերլիարժեքության բարդույթները և դասարանում ստացած նվաստացումները կմնան որպես խորը սպիներ մարդու հոգեկանի վրա:


Կրթության, մանկավարժության նպատակն է դաստիարակել գիտելիքի գոնե նվազագույն մակարդակով զինված, ազատ մտածելակերպով, ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնելու ընդունակ անհատ: Ես չեմ կարծում թե մեր ներկա դպրոցում սովորում են կաշկանդված ու կոմպլեքսավորված երեխաներ: Իսկ սթրեսները տանում են ո՛չ թէ ուսուցչի «հնացած» մեթոդով աշխատելուց, այլ ավելի շատ իրենց ընտանիքների սոցիալական վիճակների անբավարարությունից: Եվ քո նշած նվաստացումները ստանում են սոցիալապես ավելի վատ ապրող աշակերտները սոցիալապես ավելի  ապահովվածներից: Բայց սա արդեն այլ թեմա է…



> Իսկ ի՞նչ է սրա պատճառը՝ այդ նույն ՝ մարդուն դեբիլացնող սովետական դպրոցի արգասիք է: Հա, այդ մարդը լուծում էր տարբեր աստիճանի դիֆերենցիալ և ինտեգրալ հավասարումներ, սակայն չիմանալով, թե ի՞նչ  է դիֆերենցիալը կամ ինտեգրալը:


Սրա հետ համամիտ եմ, կան բավականին բարդ թեմաներ, որոնք ավելի լավ է սովորեն ԲՈՒՀ-երում: Բայց քո կարծիքով նոր մեթոդները լուծեցի՞ն այդ հարցը, հանվեցի՞ն այդ թեմաները ծրագրերից: Նոր մեթոդն ընդամենը պարտավորեցնում է այդ նույն թեման անցնել խմբային խաղերի ձևով:
Բայց քեզ հետ վիճելը հետաքրքիր է :Tongue:  Եվ վերջին հաշվով պրոբլեմների ամենալավ լուծումները գտնվում են նման վեճերի արդյունքում:

----------


## schuschanik

> Դու ինքտ կուզենաի՞ր, որ քո երեխան դառնար տոտալիտարիզմի հլու ռոբոտ կամակատար: Ես անկեղծորեն ասած, ամեն ձև դրան, այդ մեթոդիկաին կհակադրվեմ:


Dvgray ջան , գերմանական հասարակության հետ ծանոթ լինելով, չպետք է աչքիցդ վրիպած լինի նրանց ռոբոտացված պահվածքը:  երբ քարացած և արհեստական ժպիտը իրենց դեմքից չի իջնում:  
Իսկ դպրոցական միջավայրում ուղղակի անտանելի  է նրանց  «քառակուսի» մտածելակերպը:    որևիցե  ծրագրի շուրջ  տարվող մանկավարժական քննարկումների ժամանակ նրանք/ մանկավարժները/ կրկնում են արդեն բազմիցս արծածված նյութը, բոլորն առաջարկում են լուծման նույն տարբերակը, միայն թե տարբեր շարահյուսական ձևակերպումներով , և արձանագրվում է, որ արդյունավետ քննարկում  ու կարծիքների փոխանակում է տեղի ունենում կողմերի միջև:  բայց իրականում հայերեն ասած «ջուր են ծեծում», որպեսզի նախագծի շրջանակներում հատկացված ֆինանսական միջոցներից հնարավորիս շատ օգուտ քաղեն:

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> Մանոն ջան,
> 
> Կրկնուսույց հասկացությունը միայն հատուկ է "սովետական" կոչվող դպրոցին: Սրան հետ գոնե չես վիճի :
> Իսկ ի՞նչ է սրա պատճառը՝ այդ նույն ՝ մարդուն դեբիլացնող սովետական դպրոցի արգասիք է: Հա, այդ մարդը լուծում էր տարբեր աստիճանի դիֆերենցիալ և ինտեգրալ հավասարումներ, սակայն չիմանալով, թե ի՞նչ  է դիֆերենցիալը կամ ինտեգրալը:


Կրկնուսույց հասկացությունը սովետական դպրոցի ֆենոմեն չէ: այն գործում է նաև եվրոպայում:  :Smile: ուղղակի այստեղ այն ավելի օրինակացված բնույթ է կրում: 
Այստեղ կան նույնիսկ հատուկ դպրոցներ, և սխալված չեմ լինի ասել, որ կրկնուսույց դպրոցները ղեկավարվում են միջնակարգ դպրոցների կողմից : 

Կտրականապես դեմ եմ «մարդուն դեբիլացնող սովետական դպրոց » բառախաղին: եթե կա սովետական դպրոց ապա դեբիլության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է: ես հպարտ եմ սովետական դպրոցի սան լինելով, քանզի այդ համակարգի արդյունք է, որ ես կարողանում եմ օտարազգի լինելով գերմանացի աշակերտներին մայրենի լեզու դասավանդել:

----------


## schuschanik

> Լավ է, որ ինքդ նշեցիր` չգիտեմ: Բայց հուսամ գիտես, որ ուսուցչի որակը որոշվում է նրա դասարանի գիտելիքի որակով և ոչ թե մարդկային հատկանիշներով: 
> 
> :



Մանոն ջան թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել այս մտքի հետ: կոնկրետ ինձ համար առաջնայինը ուսուցչի մարդկային հատկանիշներն են, առանց որի նա  չի կարող ապահովել գիտլիքների բարձր որակ :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

> Մանոն ջան թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել այս մտքի հետ: կոնկրետ ինձ համար առաջնայինը ուսուցչի մարդկային հատկանիշներն են, առանց որի նա  չի կարող ապահովել գիտլիքների բարձր որակ


Չէ Շուշան ջան, դու միտքս կարծես սխալ հասկացար: խոսքս ո՛չ թե ուսուցչի, այլ դասարանի որակի մասին է: Տարեվերջին, երբ գնահատում են ուսուցչի  աշխատանքը, հիմնվում են նրա պարապած դասարանի արդյունքների վրա, այլ ոչ թե այդ դասարանի աշակերտների մարդկային հատկանիշների: Իսկ ուսուցչի մարդկային հատկանիշները ինձ համար վեր են ամեն ինչից: Ուզում է հանեն աշխատանքից  :Smile:

----------


## schuschanik

> Չէ Շուշան ջան, դու միտքս կարծես սխալ հասկացար: խոսքս ո՛չ թե ուսուցչի, այլ դասարանի որակի մասին է: Տարեվերջին, երբ գնահատում են ուսուցչի  աշխատանքը, հիմնվում են նրա պարապած դասարանի արդյունքների վրա, այլ ոչ թե այդ դասարանի աշակերտների մարդկային հատկանիշների: Իսկ ուսուցչի մարդկային հատկանիշները ինձ համար վեր են ամեն ինչից: Ուզում է հանեն աշխատանքից


Այ դա այլ բան  է :Wink:  ուսուցիչը առաջին հերթին պետք է պատրաստված հոգեբան լինի: Վերջերս մի հետաքրքիր կոնֆլիկտային միջադեպ պատահեց մեզ մոտ, իրոք հաճույքով կհանձնեի ձեր դատին, ուղղակի թեմայից կշեղվեմ... :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց չէի էլ ուզենա իմ երեխան դառնար դատարկագլուխ, բայց  միշտ ժպտացող ու կոմպլեքսներից զուրկ մեկը: Հարկավոր է գտնել այդ երկու ծայրահեղությունների միջինը:


 :Smile:  Եկ փորձենք իրար ավելի  լավ հասկանալ:
Ի՞նչ է նշանակում դատարկագլուխ: 
Եթե մարդը կարողանում է սովետական դպրոցական կուրսը "լուծել", ապա դա բավարար է, որ այդ մարդը դատարկագլուխ չհամարվի՞: Օրինակ, եթե մտածում ես, որ վարորդին հարկավոր է օրգանական քիմիայից հիմնավոր գիտելիքներ, կամ "վարպետորեն" սինուսից կոսինուսի անցման բանաձևերի կիրառում, ապա ես այդ կարծիքին չեմ:

Երեխան հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ է: Իսկ առողջ հասարակությանը անհրաժեշտ է ժպտացող և կոմպլեկսներից զուրկ *անհատներ*: Մարդիկ, որոնք վստահ են իրենց վրա, և կարողանում են խնդիրներ դնել իրանց առջև և դրանք հաջողությամբ լուծել:
Խնդիրներ՝ իրենց հնարավորությունների և *ցանկությունների* սահմաններում: Մարդիկ, որոնց իրենց ներքին, ժամանակավոր անհաջողությունները ու ձախողումները չեն փաթաթում հասարակության կամ մոտիկների վզին, այլ ունեն վստահություն իրենց վրա, ու այդ խնդիրները հաղթահարում են սեփական ուժերով: Նաև միշտ ժպտալով և իրար բարի բարևելով:

Քո նախընտրած հին մեթոդը սոսկ մարդուն հասարակությանը ծառա, կամ ավելի վատ՝ ստրուկ դարձնելու մեթոդիկա է: 
Հա: Համաձայն եմ, որ շատ գիտնականներ է տվել այդ մեթոդիկան: Բայց հետո ի՞նչ: Ու հետո դաժանորեն օգտագործում այդ մարդուն, թքած ուենալով այդ մարդու հոգեկան ու նյութական պահանջմունքների, ներքին ազատությունների վրա : Իսկ այդ մարդը լիովին անպատրաստ լինելով հաղթայհարելու անգամ պրիմիտիվ սիտուացիաները, մանուկից էլ ավելի անպաշտպան է լինում մի հասարակ "շոֆերի" դիմաց: 

 Մի՞թե հասարակության մեջ մարդկային երջանկությունը , և վերջապես մարդու լավ զգալը որոշվում է գիտնականների /շատ անգամ դժբախտ մարդկանց / թվաբանական քանակով: Եթե ուզում ես լավագույնս տեսնել. թե ինչի է բերում սովետական ստրկացնող մեթոդիկան, ապա եթե հնարավորություն ունես, հետևի հայկական բանակի առօրյաին  :Wink: :

Եվ հետո ի՞նչ է, եվրոպայում և ամերիկայում գիտնականները ու հանճարները միավոր "մակերեսի" վրա ավելի քիչ ե՞ն:  :Smile: 



> Լավ է, որ ինքդ նշեցիր` չգիտեմ: Բայց հուսամ գիտես, որ ուսուցչի որակը որոշվում է նրա դասարանի գիտելիքի որակով և ոչ թե մարդկային հատկանիշներով: Ուսուցչի առջև դրված չափորոշիչներն այլ բան են պահանջում dvgray ջան: Նշանակում է այդ մեթոդների հետ պիտի փոխվեին նաև այդ չափորոշիչները:


Իհարկե, առաջին հերթին պետք է բովանդակային ձևով փոխվեն այդ մեթոդները: Հայկական բնավորությամբ, ընդօրինակվում է միայն ձևը: Իսկ բովանդակային հարցերը մղվում են խոր ընդհատակ:
Առաջին հերթին պետք է փոխվի ուսուցչին ներկայացվող չափորոշիչները:
Օրինակ, կառաջարկեի դրա համար մտցնել մի ուրիշ գնահատման համակարգ, որը կներառեր աշակերտների, նրանց ծնողների, և կոլեգաների կողմից տրվող գնահատականների մի համակարգ:



> Իսկ տարեվերջին երկու դասարաններից օլիմպիադայի ուղարկածս աշակերտներից հանրապետականի հասավ նա` ում հետ հին մեթոդով էի պարապել: Ինչպես ասում են. արդյունքն է ցույց տալիս:


Ի՞նչ արդյունքներ: Օլիմպիադա՞ի: Իսկ ի՞նչ  է դա  :Smile: : Դա աշակերտի ինչի՞ն է պետք: Ոչնչին: Դա ուղղակի մի անիմաստ "ստուգատես" է աշակերտի համար:
Դա պետք է ուսուցչին և դպրոցին, այլ ոչ թե աշակերտին: Աշակերտին պետք են լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ, քան դիպլոմների կոլեկցիա հավաքելը: 



> Կրթության, մանկավարժության նպատակն է դաստիարակել գիտելիքի գոնե նվազագույն մակարդակով զինված, ազատ մտածելակերպով, ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնելու ընդունակ անհատ:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ:



> Ես չեմ կարծում թե մեր ներկա դպրոցում սովորում են կաշկանդված ու կոմպլեքսավորված երեխաներ:


Դա ստուգելու համար առաջարկեմ անցկացնել մի այսպիսի փորձ: Հավաքիր մի աուդիտորիա, որոնց անծանեթ են երեխաները, և նրանց հերթով կանգնեցրու ամբիոնի առջև, ու թող առանց պատրաստվեուլ  խոսեն իրենց ամենից շատ հետաքրքիր ինչ -որ մի բանի մասին:
"Ելույթը" կտևի ամենաշատը 2-3 նախադասություն: Իսկ դու երևի հասկանում ես չէ՞,  որ երեխայի ուղեղում կան շատ ավելի շատ մտքեր ու նախադասություններ: Սակայն կոմպլեկսերը...
Այ  սա է՝ որ անվանում եմ մարդու կաղապարում ու դեբիլացում:



> Իսկ սթրեսները տանում են ո՛չ թէ ուսուցչի «հնացած» մեթոդով աշխատելուց, այլ ավելի շատ իրենց ընտանիքների սոցիալական վիճակների անբավարարությունից: Եվ քո նշած նվաստացումները ստանում են սոցիալապես ավելի վատ ապրող աշակերտները սոցիալապես ավելի  ապահովվածներից: Բայց սա արդեն այլ թեմա է…


Սա էլ կա, սակայն իրեն վրա վստահ մարդը՝ դա առաջին հերթին ինքն իրեն հարգող մարդն է, հարգող մարդուն ինչպիսին որ կա այն իրականում:  Եվ այդպիսի մարդուն, առավել ևս եթե նա պատանեական տարիքում է, սոցիալական ստատուսը չի կարող ճզմել:



> Բայց քեզ հետ վիճելը հետաքրքիր է


Քեզ հետ էլ  :Smile: :

----------


## dvgray

> Dvgray ջան , գերմանական հասարակության հետ ծանոթ լինելով, չպետք է աչքիցդ վրիպած լինի նրանց ռոբոտացված պահվածքը:


Իսկ գերմանական պահվածքը երբևէ ա՞յլ է եղել:  :Smile: 



> Կրկնուսույց հասկացությունը սովետական դպրոցի ֆենոմեն չէ: այն գործում է նաև եվրոպայում: ուղղակի այստեղ այն ավելի օրինակացված բնույթ է կրում: 
> Այստեղ կան նույնիսկ հատուկ դպրոցներ, և սխալված չեմ լինի ասել, որ կրկնուսույց դպրոցները ղեկավարվում են միջնակարգ դպրոցների կողմից :


Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում սրա մասին  :Shok: :



> Կտրականապես դեմ եմ «մարդուն դեբիլացնող սովետական դպրոց » բառախաղին: եթե կա սովետական դպրոց ապա դեբիլության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է: ես հպարտ եմ սովետական դպրոցի սան լինելով, քանզի այդ համակարգի արդյունք է, որ ես կարողանում եմ օտարազգի լինելով գերմանացի աշակերտներին մայրենի լեզու դասավանդել:


Այդ համակարգի արդյունքում նաև ֆիզիկոսը լավ կարտոլ հավաքող էր /նայիր "Գարաժ" ֆիլմը  :Smile: /
Այստեղ չի խոսվում նրա մասին, թե այդ համակարգի ինչն էր լավ, և ինչը վատ, այլ այն մասին, թե ինչ անհատներ, մարդիկ էիր դուրս գալիս սովետական  և եվրոպական համակարգից:

Հ.Գ. Կարելի է ասել իհարկե, որ Թաթան շատ ավելի "լավն" է, քան Մոցարտը: Սակայն սա ինքն իրեն համապատասխան բուժհիմնարկում հոգևոր մեկուսացման դատապարտածի խոսք է: Ու հետաքրքիր կլինի միայն դիագնոզի կայացման ժամանակ:
 :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.  1
 Մի հասարակ հետադարձ ազդակ ասեմ իմ օպոնենտներին:
Եթե սովետական մեթոդը ավելի մարդկային ու լավն էր, ապա նախ սովետ կոչեցյալը մեծ դխկոցով վարի չէր գնա, հետո էլ էտքան ողբալի չէր լինի սովետական ԲՈՒՀ-երի վիճակը: Կարծեմ Հարվարդը կամ Օքսֆորդը սովետում չէին չէ՞: 
 :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեմայի բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, բայց թույլ տվեք այս անգամ խոսել որպես աշակերտ: Ես կպատմեմ իմ աշակերտական փորձը:

Մեկուկես տարի Պրահայում սովորել եմ բրիտանական դպրոցում: Այնտեղ գնացել եմ Երևանում երկրորդ դասարանն ավարտելուց հետո: Երբ մտա դասարան, բոլորն ապշել էին մաթեմատիկայից ունեցած փայլուն գիտելիքներիս վրա: Պետք է ասեմ, որ դեռ Երևանում էլ փայլուն մաթեմատիկա գիտեի, բայց երկրորդ դասարանում ոչ ոք չէր հարցնում ես կոտորակային թվերի հետ աշխատել գիտեմ, թե ոչ: Իսկ այդ դպրոցում մաթեմատիկան սովորում էին անհատական ծրագրով: Այդպիսով ավելի թույլ երեխան հետ էր մնում, իսկ ավելի ընդունակը մյուսներից առաջ էր անցնում:

Անցնենք պրակտիկ-տեսական գիտելիքներին: Կուզեի, որ վերանար այն թյուր կարծիքը, որ տեսական գիտելիքները միշտ մնում են, իսկ պրակտիկը շուտ վերանում է: Ճիշտ հակառակն է: Այն, ինչ տեսնում ես քո աչքով, կատարում սեփական ձեռքերով, երբևէ չես մոռանա, մինչդեռ օդի մեջ անգիր արածներդ այսօր կան, վաղը չկան: Պարզ օրինակ. Պրահայում դեռ 10 տարեկանում մեզ սովորեցնում էին հաղորդիչների զուգահեռ և հաջորդական միացում: Այդ նույնը Երևանում անցել ենք ութերորդ թե իններորդ դասարանում: Տարբերությունը ո՞րն էր: Պրահայում մենք ինքներս էինք հավաքում էլեկտրական շղթան, լամպեր միացնում ու սեփական աչքերով տեսնում, որ զուգահեռ միացման դեպքում ինչքան էլ լամպ ավելացնես, լույսը նույն կերպ է վառվում, իսկ հաջորդական միացման դեպքում ինչքան ավելացնում ես, այնքան թուլանում է: Երևանում մենք այդ ամենին հասել էինք յոթ հարկանի բանաձևեր դուրս բերելով, որոնք, սպանեք, չեմ հիշի: Երբ հարցնում են հոսանքի ուժը զուգահե՞ռ, թե՞ հաջորդական միացման դեպքում է հաստատուն մնում, ես միանգամից հիշում եմ իմ սեփական ձեռքերով հավաքած շղթան, ոչ թե բանաձևերը, որոնք այստեղի դպրոցում եմ սովորել և ընդունելության քննություններից անմիջապես հետո մոռացել:

Մենք տնային աշխատանքներ էլ գրեթե չէինք ունենում Պրահայում: Եթե անգամ լինում էր, մեծ հաճույքով էինք կատարում: Դասն այնպես էր կառուցվում, որ կարճ ժամանակում ավելի շատ բան էինք սովորում: Իսկ Երևանում դասից տուն գալուն պես պետք է զբաղվեի անհամար տնային աշխատանքներով, որոնց օգուտը չեմ տեսնում. ես ո՛չ պատմություն գիտեմ հիմա, ո՛չ ֆիզիկա, ո՛չ քիմիա: Իսկ մնացած առարկաներից ինչ էլ որ գիտեմ, դպրոցը բացարձակապես կապ չունի: 

Բարձր դասարաններում մեր դպրոցում նոր մեթոդներ մտցնելու փորձ արվեց: Դրա համար հատուկ վերապատրասված ուսուցիչ էր կանչվել: Նախ ասեմ, որ մեր դասարանը սարսափ էր. մոտ յոթ-ութ հոգի ունեինք, որ «երկուսներով» էին առաջ գնում, բացարձակապես չէին սովորում: Երբ այդ ուսուցիչը եկավ, հրաշք տեղի ունեցավ. դասին բոլորը մասնակցում էին, պասիվ աշակերտ չկար: Իսկ հետաքրքրվողներին հանձնարարում էր, որ լրացուցիչ նյութ պատրաստեն: Այդպիսով, ո՛չ ընդունակն էր անտեսվում, ո՛չ անընդունակը: Ցավոք, շուտով այդ ուսուցիչը հեռացավ մեր դպրոցից և մեր հին ուսուցիչները փորձեցին նույն մեթոդները կիրառել: Ավա՜ղ, նրանք բավականաչափ եռանդ ու նվիրում չունեին, և շուտով վերադարձան հնին…

Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե մենք եվրոպացիների կողքին փայլում ենք և այլն, ապա դա տարածված սուտ կարծիք է: Ինքս գերազանց առաջադիմություն ունեմ Երևանի պետական բժշկական համալսարանում: Սակայն երբ ամառները մեկնում եմ Եվրոպա ամառային պրակտիկայի, ահավոր նեղվում եմ, թե որքան քիչ բան գիտեմ և որքան քիչ բան կարող եմ անել: Իսկ երբ վերադառնում եմ Հայաստան, զգում եմ, որ մեկ ամսում ավելի շատ բան եմ սովորել, քան Երևանում եղած մի տարում, չնայած այնտեղ շատ ավելի քիչ ժամանակ եմ ծախսել ուսման վրա:

Մի բան էլ որպես ուսանող ավելացնեմ: Այն դասախոսների դասերի ժամանակ, որոնք սովետական մեթոդներով են դասավանդում, այսինքն՝ հերթով դաս են հարցնում, ես քնում եմ բառիս բուն իմաստով: Դժվար լսարանում կգտնվի մի ուսանող, որը լսում է դասը. ամեն մեկը մի կողմնակի բանով է զբաղվում: Ճիշտ հակառակն է այն դասախոսների դասերին, որոնք նախընտրում են ինտերակտիվ մեթոդը: Մենք դուրս ենք գալիս  դասագրքի սահմաններից, բանավիճում, փորձում հասկանալ, հետո մեր հարցի պատասխանները փնտրում ինտերնետում/այլ գրքերում, հաջորդ օրը ներկայացնում, անցնում նոր թեմայի: Եվ լսարանում ոչ ոք քնած չի լինում: Սա՞ է լավ, թե՞ անգիր արած դասագիրք պատմելը…

----------


## schuschanik

> Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում սրա մասին :



այո կա  :Wink:  դրանք մասնավոր դպրոցներ են.

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Հ.Գ. Կարելի է ասել իհարկե, որ Թաթան շատ ավելի "լավն" է, քան Մոցարտը:


Միթե՞ մենք դասական երաժշտության դպրոց չունենք :Sad:  
լավ էլի գոնե արվեստի բնագավառից օրինակ չբերվեր :Sad:   Եվրոպական օպերային թատրոնները լի են մեր մասնագետներով.. ինչ ցավալի է, որ մերը չենք գնահատում :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կրկնուսույց հասկացությունը սովետական դպրոցի ֆենոմեն չէ: այն գործում է նաև եվրոպայում: ուղղակի այստեղ այն ավելի օրինակացված բնույթ է կրում:
> Այստեղ կան նույնիսկ հատուկ դպրոցներ, և սխալված չեմ լինի ասել, որ կրկնուսույց դպրոցները ղեկավարվում են միջնակարգ դպրոցների կողմից :


Նման բան ես էլ եմ առաջին անգամ լսում: Գիտեմ, որ Եվրոպայում բարձր դասարաններում աշակերտները դպրոցներ են փոխում, գնում ավելի մասնագիտացված դպրոցներ կամ էլ պարզապես ընտրում առարկաներ, որոնք ավելի խորացված պետք է անցնեն: Բայց այդ ամենն ավնանել կրկնուսու՞յց: Ավելին՝ ես կասեի, որ դրական բան է, որովհետև աշակերտն արդեն կողմնորոշվում է, թե ինչ է  անելու հետագայում, կողմնակի առարկաներով շատ չի ծանրաբեռնվում: Բացի դրանից, Եվրոպան կրկնուսույցների կարիք չունի. բուհ ընդունվում են դպրոցի քննություններով, իսկ դպրոցի քննությունները դպրոցի ծրագրով են, որոնք հանձնելու համար ոչ թե պետք է վարժեցված լինես (ինչպես մեզ մոտ է), այլ իսկապես գիտելիք ունենաս:

----------


## dvgray

> ինչ ցավալի է, որ մերը չենք գնահատում


Իսկ ցավալի չէ՞, որ բավականին միջոցներ, հնարքներ ու ժամանակ ծախսելով, որպեսզի Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգից ընկնես եվրոպական կամ ամերիկյան համակարգ, վերջում էլ ասում ենք, թե ու՞մ է էտ համակարգը պետք: 
Եթե այդպես է ,ապա բնական պետք է լիներ, որ ոչ թե մենք գնայինք իրենց մոտ սովորելու, այլ ասենք անգլիացիք գային մեր համալսարան, ու ուսանեիր մեր մեթոդներով: Իսկ այսպիսի գոնե մեկ դեպք պատմության մեջ գրանցվ՞ել է  :Smile: :

----------


## Մանոն

> Օրինակ, եթե մտածում ես, որ վարորդին հարկավոր է օրգանական քիմիայից *հիմնավոր* գիտելիքներ, կամ "վարպետորեն" սինուսից կոսինուսի անցման բանաձևերի կիրառում, ապա ես այդ կարծիքին չեմ:


Ես նշել էի նվազագույն: Ու հարց է ծագում, իսկ ինչու՞ են նույն վարորդից կամ հասարակ տեխ. աշխատողից անգլերենի լավ իմացություն պահանջում:  :Smile: 



> Քո նախընտրած հին մեթոդը սոսկ մարդուն հասարակությանը ծառա, կամ ավելի վատ՝ ստրուկ դարձնելու մեթոդիկա է:


Այդ մեթոդների նորամուծությունը դեռ փորձարկման փուլում է, ու ես էլ դեռ հետազոտում եմ այն: Ես երկու մեթոդներից վերցնում եմ ամենալավը ու դարձնում իմը, կարծես ստացվում է: 



> Հա: Համաձայն եմ, որ շատ գիտնականներ է տվել այդ մեթոդիկան: Բայց հետո ի՞նչ: Ու հետո դաժանորեն օգտագործում այդ մարդուն, թքած ուենալով այդ մարդու հոգեկան ու նյութական պահանջմունքների, ներքին ազատությունների վրա :


Մի՞թե իրոք մտածում ես, որ նման գլոբալ խնդիրը կլուծվի միայն դպրոցում դասավանդման մեթոդ փոխելով: Էստեղ ողջ համակարգ պիտի փոխվի, բարեկամս…



> Իհարկե, առաջին հերթին պետք է բովանդակային ձևով փոխվեն այդ մեթոդները: Հայկական բնավորությամբ, ընդօրինակվում է միայն ձևը: Իսկ բովանդակային հարցերը մղվում են խոր ընդհատակ:
> Առաջին հերթին պետք է փոխվի ուսուցչին ներկայացվող չափորոշիչները:
> Օրինակ, կառաջարկեի դրա համար մտցնել մի ուրիշ գնահատման համակարգ, որը կներառեր աշակերտների, նրանց ծնողների, և կոլեգաների կողմից տրվող գնահատականների մի համակարգ:


Վերջապես մի բանում սկսեցինք իրար հասկանալ:  :Smile: Ես հենց դրան էի տանում այս քննարկումը, որ միայն մեթոդ փոխելը չի փոխում բովանդակությունը: Իսկ վերջինս փոխելու համար շատ ավելի վերևներից է պետք սկսել: Այ օրինակ ինչու՞ մանկավարժական ինստիտուտը չի պատրաստում արդեն նոր մեթոդներով աշխատող կադրեր և այլն



> Ի՞նչ արդյունքներ: Օլիմպիադա՞ի: Իսկ ի՞նչ  է դա : Դա աշակերտի ինչի՞ն է պետք: Ոչնչին: Դա ուղղակի մի անիմաստ "ստուգատես" է աշակերտի համար:
> Դա պետք է ուսուցչին և դպրոցին, այլ ոչ թե աշակերտին:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ինչը նույնպես ուսուցչի առջև դրված պահանջներից մեկն է:
 Իսկ բովանդակային փոփոխությունները միայն չափորոշիչներով չէ պայմանավորված: Այ Բյուրակնը հիշել է ֆիզիկայի իրենց գործնական աշխատանքները արտերկրում, իսկ ես էլ ակամա հիշեցի մեր դպրոցի ֆիզիկայի ուսուսցչի ոչ անհիմն ափսոսանքը, որ չկան բավականաչափ ռեսուրսներ գործնական աշխատանքների համար, այնինչ դասարանում  30-35 աշակերտ կա:  Ես էլ ակամա մտածեցի իմ առարկայի մասիան, որ ինչ լավ կլիներ տնօրենի մոտ  միայն կարտ ու շախմատ խաղալու նպատակով դրված համակարգիչը դասասենյակում լիներ, ու նպատակին ծառայեր…Ու ընդհանրապես նոր մեթոդներով 35 աշակերտի հետ աշխատելը շատ դժվար է: Իսկ պետությանն էլ ձեռք չի տալիս քիչ քանակով դասարան պահել ու մի ուսուցչի ավել վարձատրել: Իսկ գուցե առաջ ա՛յս հարցերին անդրադառնայինք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու ընդհանրապես նոր մեթոդներով 35 աշակերտի հետ աշխատելը շատ դժվար է: Իսկ պետությանն էլ ձեռք չի տալիս քիչ քանակով դասարան պահել ու մի ուսուցչի ավել վարձատրել: Իսկ գուցե առաջ ա՛յս հարցերին անդրադառնայինք:


Սա արդեն բոլորովին ուրիշ խնդիր է: Իհարկե, 35 աշակերտի հետ աշխատելու համար քառասունհինգ րոպեն շատ քիչ է: Ցավոք, մեր պետությունը արտասահմանից մի բան վերցնում է, մյուսը՝ ոչ: Արդյունքում նորի ու հնի տարօրինակ հիբրիդ է ստացվում, որի արդյունավետությունը կասկածի տակ պետք է առնել:
Պրահայի դպրոցում մեր դասարանում 10-12 աշակերտ կար, իսկ դասերը ոչ թե քառասուհինգ րոպե էին տևում, այլ մեկուկես ժամ: Չասե՛ք, թե դա տանջանք է երեխայի համար: Այդ ժամերն ավելի արագ էին անցնում, քան Երևանի դպրոցի քառասունհինգ րոպեները: Հաճախ լինում էր, որ դպրոցից տուն գնալու ցանկություն չէր լինում: Անգամ երբ հիվանդանում էինք ես ու եղբայրս, մայրս հազիվ էր համոզում, որ տանը մնանք: 
Բայց պետք է նշեմ, որ մեր մասնաշենքում մոտ հիսուն աշակերտ կար: Կային դասեր, որ բոլորով միասին էինք անում:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես նշել էի նվազագույն: Ու հարց է ծագում, իսկ ինչու՞ են նույն վարորդից կամ հասարակ տեխ. աշխատողից անգլերենի լավ իմացություն պահանջում:


Պահանջել ինչ ասես կարող են, անգամ ինքնաթիռ վարելու սերտիֆիկատ: Հարցը այն է, թե վարո՞րդը ինչու է ուզում համապատասխանել այդ պահանջին, լավ հասկանալով որ աբսուրդ բան են իրենից պահանջում: Այլ խոսքով ասած իրեն ձեռ են առնում  :Smile: :



> Այդ մեթոդների նորամուծությունը դեռ փորձարկման փուլում է, ու ես էլ դեռ հետազոտում եմ այն: Ես երկու մեթոդներից վերցնում եմ ամենալավը ու դարձնում իմը, կարծես ստացվում է:


Դա իհարկե ժամանակ է պահանջում ու մի օրվա խնդիր չի: Սակայ կարևոևը առաջ շարժումն է, և այդ մեթոդի նկատմամբ ուսուցիչների կողմից ոչ ագրեսիվ պահվածքը:



> Մի՞թե իրոք մտածում ես, որ նման գլոբալ խնդիրը կլուծվի միայն դպրոցում դասավանդման մեթոդ փոխելով: Էստեղ ողջ համակարգ պիտի փոխվի, բարեկամս…


Դպրոցը բավականին բան կարող է փոխել, "ոչ" ասելով աննորմալ, անիրական, կյանքի հետ կապ չունեցող պահանջներին և դրանց տեղը սովորեցնելով կյանքի իրական պահանջների իդենտիֆիկացումը և դրանց համապատասխանեցումը:
Ի սկզբանե "փչացնելով", "հիվանդացնելով" /հիմարացնելով/   մարդուն ու հանձնելով հասարակությանը, դպրոցը կատարում է միմիայն բացասական դերակատարում: Այսպիսի դեքում ավելի լավ է ունենալ լրիվ անգրագետ, բայց հոգեպես առողջ մարդ, քան կաղապարված, խրոնիկ հիվանդ ուղեղ:



> Այ օրինակ ինչու՞ մանկավարժական ինստիտուտը չի պատրաստում արդեն նոր մեթոդներով աշխատող կադրեր և այլն


Այդ "հիմնարկից" պետք է ձեռք քաշել  :Smile: : Այնտեղ այժմ հավաքագրում են "հանրապետականներին"  :LOL: :



> Ու ընդհանրապես նոր մեթոդներով 35 աշակերտի հետ աշխատելը շատ դժվար է: Իսկ պետությանն էլ ձեռք չի տալիս քիչ քանակով դասարան պահել ու մի ուսուցչի ավել վարձատրել: Իսկ գուցե առաջ ա՛յս հարցերին անդրադառնայինք:


Նոր մեթոդներով էլ է դժվար, հինով էլ է դժվար… Ամբողջ հարցը նրանում է, որ այդ 45րոպեն պետք է հետաքրքիր լինի առավել քանակի երեխաների: Այդ դեպքում երեխաների քանակը էական դեր չի կարող խաղալ: Սակայն Բյուրակնի  նշած 10-12 թիվ երևի օպտիմալ է երեխաների կարիքները 45 րոպեում առանձին-առանձին լավագույնս բավարարելու համար:
 :Smile:

----------


## schuschanik

> Իսկ ցավալի չէ՞, որ բավականին միջոցներ, հնարքներ ու ժամանակ ծախսելով, որպեսզի Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգից ընկնես եվրոպական կամ ամերիկյան համակարգ, վերջում էլ ասում ենք, թե ու՞մ է էտ համակարգը պետք: 
> Եթե այդպես է ,ապա բնական պետք է լիներ, որ ոչ թե մենք գնայինք իրենց մոտ սովորելու, այլ ասենք անգլիացիք գային մեր համալսարան, ու ուսանեիր մեր մեթոդներով: Իսկ այսպիսի գոնե մեկ դեպք պատմության մեջ գրանցվ՞ել է :



Դրանք լրիվ այլ  բեվեռներ են: դա բնավ կրթական համակարգի թերության մասին չի վկայում, պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ շատ երիտասարդների համար ուսումը լավ պատրվակ է երկրից հեռանալու համար, իսկ դա արդեն սոցիալական /հասարակական խնդրի հետևանք է. 
իսկ ինչու անգլիացին շահագրգռված չէ հայաստանում ուսանել...  դա ավելի շատ աշխարհաքաղաքական և գլոբալ տնտեսական խնդիր է:  միջազգային շուկայում Հայաստանն ասելու ոչինչ չունի, այսինք մի գուցե ունի, սակայն թելադրելու հնարավորություն չունի:  :Smile:   .. էլ ուր մնաց հետաքրքրություն ցուցաբերեն կրթական համալիրների նկատմանբ....

----------


## dvgray

> Դրանք լրիվ այլ  բեվեռներ են: դա բնավ կրթական համակարգի թերության մասին չի վկայում, պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ շատ երիտասարդների համար ուսումը լավ պատրվակ է երկրից հեռանալու համար, իսկ դա արդեն սոցիալական /հասարակական խնդրի հետևանք է.


Դա մեր հարցի հետ կապ չունեցող պատրվակ է:  :Smile: 
Խնդիրը վերաբերվում է նրան, որ հեռանում են իրականում եվրոպայում կամ ԱՄՆ-ում կրթվելու համար: Կարելի է բերել բանակից փախնելու հարցը, բայց այդ դեպքում աղջիկնե՞րը  :Smile: 




> իսկ ինչու անգլիացին շահագրգռված չէ հայաստանում ուսանել...  դա ավելի շատ աշխարհաքաղաքական և գլոբալ տնտեսական խնդիր է:  միջազգային շուկայում Հայաստանն ասելու ոչինչ չունի, այսինք մի գուցե ունի, սակայն թելադրելու հնարավորություն չունի:   .. էլ ուր մնաց հետաքրքրություն ցուցաբերեն կրթական համալիրների նկատմանբ....


Եկ գոնե էս հարցում օբեկտիվություն հանդես բերենք: Մարդիկ օրինակ գնում են Տիբեթ՝ կրթվելու իրենց նախընտրած կրթական ծրագրով: Իսկ ինչքան գիտենք, Տիբեթը միջազգային գլոբալ հարցերի հետ ավելի քիչ կապ ունի, քան Հայաստանը  :Wink: :
...
Լավ, այս դեպքում, աշխարհի ամենահզոր երկրներից մեկում՝ Ռուսաստանում, հաճա՞խ եք հանդիպում արևմուտքից եկած ուսանողի:

*Ես էլի պնդում եմ, որ հարցը ուսումնակամ մեթոդներն են, ծրագրերը, և դասախոսների որակը ու համալսարանի գիտական հնարավորությունները:*
 :Smile:

----------


## schuschanik

> Եկ գոնե էս հարցում օբեկտիվություն հանդես բերենք: Մարդիկ օրինակ գնում են Տիբեթ՝ կրթվելու իրենց նախընտրած կրթական ծրագրով: Իսկ ինչքան գիտենք, Տիբեթը միջազգային գլոբալ հարցերի հետ ավելի քիչ կապ ունի, քան Հայաստանը :


Վաաայ բա եղավ այ Դվգրայ  ջան, բերեցիր Հայաստանն ու Տիբեթը համեմատեցի՞ր իրար հետ:  :Wink: վերլուծաբանները մեռան բղավելով , որ մոտ ապագայում Չինաստանը համաշխարհային շուկայում առաջին տեղն է զբաղեցնելու, նրա հետ հաշվի են նստում նույնիսկ հիմա, տնտեսական գիգանտները: դու գիտես ինչի՞ համար են գնում Չինաստան :  
երկրորդ գործոնը գիտական նշանակություն ունի: Եվրոպան տարեկան միլիարդներ է ներդնում միջմշակութային կապերի հաստատման համար,  նամանավարդ Ասիական երկների հետ : իսկ Տիբեթ մեկնող  ուսանողների նպատակը  նաև կենցաղային մշակույթին ծանոթանալն է և  լեզուն սովորելը:    :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> ...
> Լավ, այս դեպքում, աշխարհի ամենահզոր երկրներից մեկում՝ Ռուսաստանում, հաճա՞խ եք հանդիպում արևմուտքից եկած ուսանողի:
> 
> :[/B]


հենց Ռուսաստանի հետ, լիքը ուսանողական փոխանակման ծրագրեր կան, նկատի ունեմ Գերմանիայում :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> *Ես էլի պնդում եմ, որ հարցը ուսումնակամ մեթոդներն են, ծրագրերը, և դասախոսների որակը ու համալսարանի գիտական հնարավորությունները:*


Խնդրում եմ մեր դասախոսներին չթերագնահատել: :Ok:  համալսարանի գիտական հնարավորություն ասելով ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես: 
իսկ օրինակ տեխնիկական հնարավորությունների  հարցում ես կասեի , որ մեր գիտական հաստատությունները թերանում են .

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ ինչու անգլիացին շահագրգռված չէ հայաստանում ուսանել... դա ավելի շատ աշխարհաքաղաքական և գլոբալ տնտեսական խնդիր է:


Լավ, եթե դու կարծում ես, որ պատճառը կրթության որակը չէ, ես ևս մեկ օրինակ կբերեմ: 
Մեր բուհում Հնդկաստանից եկած բազմաթիվ ուսանողներ էին սովորում: Այսօր Հնդկաստանի հետ պայմանագիրը խզված է, և այլևս հնդիկները չեն գալիս: Չորրորդ կուրսից ցածր հնդիկ ուսանող չունենք: Իսկ գիտե՞ս պատճառը որն է: Երկու-եերեք տարի առաջ ավարտեց հնդիկների առաջին սերունդը: Նրանք մեկնեցին Հնդկաստան, սակայն աշխատելու համար պետք է լիցենզավորման քննություններ հանձնեին: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, մեծ մասը կտրվել է: Իսկ այն շրջանավարտները, որոնք չեն կտրվել, ստիպված են եղել մի քանի ամիս օր ու գիշեր նորից պարապել ամեն ինչ: Հիմա ինչ, մեր կրթությունը որակյա՞լ է, որ նույնիսկ Հնդկաստանի պահանջներին չի բավարարում: Խնդրեմ, պայմանագիրը կար, տարեցտարի ավելանում էր հնդիկների թիվը, մինչև այն օրը, երբ առաջին շրջանավարտները հայրենիք վերադարձան…

----------


## dvgray

> Վաաայ բա եղավ այ Դվգրայ  ջան, բերեցիր Հայաստանն ու Տիբեթը համեմատեցի՞ր իրար հետ: վերլուծաբանները մեռան բղավելով , որ մոտ ապագայում Չինաստանը համաշխարհային շուկայում առաջին տեղն է զբաղեցնելու, նրա հետ հաշվի են նստում նույնիսկ հիմա, տնտեսական գիգանտները: դու գիտես ինչի՞ համար են գնում Չինաստան :


Շուշանիկ ջան  :Smile: :
Տիբեթը ունի ուրույն ուսուցման կուլտուրա: Տարբեր համաչինական ստանդարտներից:



> հենց Ռուսաստանի հետ, լիքը ուսանողական փոխանակման ծրագրեր կան, նկատի ունեմ Գերմանիայում


Այդպիսի ծրագրեր անգամ Հայաստանը ունի: Խոսքը 15-20 օրով ուսանողների/դպրոցականներ փոխանակման մասին չէ, այլ 4-5 տարով սովորելու մեկնելու:



> Խնդրում եմ մեր դասախոսներին չթերագնահատել: համալսարանի գիտական հնարավորություն ասելով ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես: 
> իսկ օրինակ տեխնիկական հնարավորությունների  հարցում ես կասեի , որ մեր գիտական հաստատությունները թերանում են .


Հասկանում եմ, որ հեռվից ամնե ինչ շատ էկզոտիկ ու "անուշ" է երևում  :Smile: : Սակայն համառորեն խնդրում եմ, արի օբեկտիվ լինենք մեր գնահատականներով: Այստեղ եվրովիժնի քվեարկություն չի գնում:
 :Smile:

----------


## schuschanik

> Հասկանում եմ, որ հեռվից ամնե ինչ շատ էկզոտիկ ու "անուշ" է երևում : Սակայն համառորեն խնդրում եմ, արի օբեկտիվ լինենք մեր գնահատականներով: Այստեղ եվրովիժնի քվեարկություն չի գնում:


 :LOL:  dvgray ջան  արի յուրաքանչյուրս մնա իր կարծիքին ... 

այսպիսի հետևողական լեզվակռիվ  դեռ չէի ունեցել :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Հայերենի քննությունից 7,5 ստացած, այսինքն կտրված 17-ամյա աղջիկն իրեն պատուհանից ցած էր նետել ու մահացել: Պատանեկան հուսահատությունն ինչքան մեծ է եղել, որ այդպիսի ողբերգական քայլի է դիմել նա: Սա ապտակ է ոչ միայն այս այլանդակ քննական համակարգը ստեղծած եւ տարիներ շարունակ երեխաներին խոշտանգող մեծահասակներին, այլեւ ընդհանրապես մեր կրթական համակարգին, որը չնչին դժվարություններին դիմակայելու, կարեւորը երկրորդականից զատելու ունակություններ չի հաղորդում, այլ կեղծ արժեքներ ներարկելով, խեղում է մանուկների հոգիները:


http://www.hraparak.am/
հիրավի՝ կեղծ արժեքներից խեղված հոգիներ ու տարիներ շարունակ երեխաներին խոշտանգող մեծահասակներ … ճշգրիտ բնորոշումներ են մեր "կրթական" համակարգի

----------

matlev (06.06.2010), Norton (06.06.2010), s_hrayr (06.06.2010), Tig (07.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ճիշտն ասած, մեր դպրոցներում այսօր կիրառվող մեթոդիկան խորը չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց նույնիսկ թռուցիկ դիտարկումներից պարզ երևում է, որ դպրոցների հերն անիծել են, հետևաբար նաև՝ երեխաների…
Կարծում եմ սա առավել կարևոր խնդիր է, քան օտարալեզուների բացումը: Այսինքն մեկը մյուսից է բխում: Հայկական դպրոցներին որակազրկում են, որպիսի հետո «հիմնավոր» պատճառ ունենան օտարալեզուները բացելու համար:
Երեկ երկիր մեդիայով պատահաբար մի հաղորդաշար դիտեցի՝ չեմ հիշում անունը, բայց հաղորդավարուհին լավ ասաց՝ «Մեր իշխանությունները այժմ այնքան ջանք ու եռանդ են թափում մեր հասարակության 1-2 տոկոս «անդամների» շահերն ու ցանկությունները բավարարելու ուղղությամբ, որ ժողովրդի մասին մտածելու համար ոչ ժամանակ է մնում, ոչ էլ տրամադրություն…»

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ժողովուրդ, եթե կարող եք մի հարցով օգնեք… Դպրոցում անգլերենի դասավանդման հետաքրքրաշարժ մեթոդներ  են անհրաժեշտ…Եթե այդպիսի կայքերի անուններ գիտեք, տեղյակ պահեք… :Smile:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե կարող եք մի հարցով օգնեք… Դպրոցում անգլերենի դասավանդման հետաքրքրաշարժ մեթոդներ  են անհրաժեշտ…Եթե այդպիսի կայքերի անուններ գիտեք, տեղյակ պահեք…


Արփի ջան էս http://www.angles365.com/ կայքից ես պրակտիկայի ժամանակ շատ եմ օգտվել, լավն ա  :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (15.09.2010)

----------


## Հանուման

Ժողովուրդ տեսնում եմ ահագին հետաքրքրված և գործից տեղյակ եք, ցանկանում եմ կիսվել գրածս բլոգային փոստով, ակնկալելով նաև, որ կստանամ նոր կարծիքներ, մեկնաբանություններ և տեսակնետներ, հրավիրում եմ ընթերցելու և կիսվելու մտքերով
Մտքի աչքերի և մտքի ձեռքերի մասին

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ տեսնում եմ ահագին հետաքրքրված և գործից տեղյակ եք, ցանկանում եմ կիսվել գրածս բլոգային փոստով, ակնկալելով նաև, որ կստանամ նոր կարծիքներ, մեկնաբանություններ և տեսակնետներ, հրավիրում եմ ընթերցելու և կիսվելու մտքերով
> Մտքի աչքերի և մտքի ձեռքերի մասին


Ես սկսեցի կարդալ, շատ հետաքրքիր ա: Երեկոյան ավելի ուշադիր կկարդամ, կարձագանքեմ: Ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում կրթական խնդիրներից խոսել:

----------

